# Infitec Passive 3D system



## THX-UltraII (Nov 19, 2008)

I had the opportunity to get a good deal on a Infitec 3D system. This system exists of two modified Epson TW9200 projectors, the INFITEC HDMI 1.4 3D Passive Splitter and 2 passive glasses.

I have questions before I start running the system.

- First of all there is an installation question I have. I connected both the TW9200s to the HDMI output A and HDMI output B of the Infitec Splitter and connected my HTPC to the HDMI input 1. So far so good. However, both the TW9200 projectors are internally modified (so not with a add-on filter like Infitec also sells them) and according to the seller both the projectors are different modified. He told me one projector is for the left eye and one for the right eye. How do I know which one is which? And also: I want to be able to use 2D too (of course). The seller told me to use one of the two projectors for 2D. But how do I know which one this is? (he could not tell me more about this unfortunately. I was a very good but also very quick deal ).

-Next important question is calibration: 

I calibrate my own projectors with Chromapure and my i1 Display 3 Pro meter. How the hell am I going to calibrate all this?? Do I just calibrate them both in 2D perfectly and that s it? Or are there any cahtches to this?

That's it for now guys.......

Thanks for all input.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It's been 11 days, how are things going? Did you figure this all out? Two projector systems are out of my realm of experience.


----------

